

Google faces new complaint in anti-trust probe - wiks
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12540731

======
ohashi
"This is the only truly effective way of obtaining targeted advertising on a
search engine," 1plusV said in a statement.

That really seems silly, the competing search engine complaining that the only
way they can make money is by using another search engine's monetization
technology?

